# Kent KMX 750



## Pedalin Past (Jan 21, 2017)

Picked this up last week.  No Tank, Incorrect seat.


----------



## schwinnguy (Feb 12, 2017)

Have you found any parts for this for sale?


----------



## tommy7733 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is my KMX 750 before being cleaned up, will post after. Missing wheel reflectors, front reflector and kick stand. Have one of the parts that seems very rare, the front number plate. Feel free to email or discuss with me here. The front is after cleaning.


----------

